

Insightful (non-trolling) criticism of Linux - smanek
http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1114221&cid=26711973

======
quantumhobbit
Thank you. Finally someone who hates packaging as much as I do. Repositories
can be nice, but the get all your software from one place method seems counter
to the goal of free/libre software. It's what people criticize Apple for on
the iPhone. The problem with package managers is that they are a kluge that
works just well enough to stop the development of an installer system that
works.

~~~
mooism2
You're not limited to getting all your software from a single place: you can
add repositories to your package manager.

If the publisher has made the package available but not in a repository, you
can download it and install it through the package manager --- the package
_is_ the installer.

~~~
quantumhobbit
Good point. It's still not as easy as downloading a .app file on Mac. Maybe if
there were a firefox plugin that opened the package and installed it through
the distro's package manager. I'm lazy so I tend to look for the solution that
requires the least amount of effort for the user.

~~~
mooism2
There's no need for a firefox plugin, you just need the mime type set
correctly and it opens up in your package manager. Enter password, it
installs.

This may be slightly more effort than copying an .app from a disk image, but
it doesn't leave a disk image mounted.

------
gaius
The problem with the Linux community is those who write LHB off as a troll...
Pretty much everything he (or she!) says is bang on.

